# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 22



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, yes can't believe I am 10 weeks already time flies as they say hoping another few weeks and I get my energy levels back.

Jade I am sure the extra drugs will work and the pain will be worth it.

How is everybody else this morning?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Senoritas  

Oh yes Lou Lou nearly 2nd trimester for you! does the tiredness wear off after a while then?   sorry if a silly question lol 

Morning Mama-JaG!! are we sick yet? xx

Am ok today just uncomfortable, ovaries feel HUGE, other then that i've convinced myself to stop moaning and just wait lol 

Taking my kitty kat to get neutered tomorrow   he is soooooo not going to be my friend for a while but it has to be done! The dirty tom doesnt come home all night and despite all my treatments (i'm a hygiene freak) i'm sure he's got fleas!! so its flea bath for him tonight mwahahahahaha i gave him one not long ago and he wasnt my friend for ages   flippin men  


How are you all today? xxx


----------



## KellyG

Morning girls....


Hope you are all ok, im not feel sick, retched 3 times and could feel my belly about to come out my mouth lmao sorry TMI im watching portland babies and a woman just given birth and im like i gota do that TWICE!!!! omg!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I am hoping it wears off and I become full of beans apparently after around 12/13 weeks the placenta is fully formed and looks after the baby and so our bodies are not drained of everything anymore.

Kelly poor you retching I guess you have double the hormones though honey....

Girls - I am not sure if your aware I know Nicole, Katie, Natalie, Veng, Vikki will be but remember Shon she has lost her baby I have just read her diary, god its so sad   bless her sorry to be the bearer of bad news but thought you would want to know http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141426.30


----------



## vikki75

good morning ladies xx
kelly lol will you actually give birth or have a c-section?? sorry blonde moment lol
jade how you doing xx
lou only 30 weeks left hun xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Vikki I am fine well sad did you see my post before I think we probably posted around the same time....


----------



## vikki75

lou i just read it   how upsetting for her my heart goes out to her cant believe it


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know how awful god it makes me scared to think this can happen without us knowing, hope I get my scan soon  

Vikki how are you anyway honey?


----------



## KellyG

vikki i want a natural birth but i doubt i will get one, spose it wasnt natural conception either  

ive text shon, i will let her know that you are all thinkin of her


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly thanks hun    God you scaring me talking about birth, I'm petrified


----------



## vikki75

lou im good thanks hun but freezing    !! had no boiler no hot water for 3 days but got me new one being fitted today thank god !!
getting very excited got 9 days left on the pill then AF then phone clinic  
lou dont worry hun i know its scary thinking it could happen to you wats happened to shon but try to think   dont stress hun!!! i know how she feels its awful when everything your`ve planned is taken away from you in a second though pray she has the strength to get through it x
kelly your brave if i get blessed with twins i want a c-section i couldnt give birth twice an the placenta as well!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki poor you it has been cold hasn't it, glad your getting a nice new boiler today though nice hot bath tonight hey with a glass of vino.  Ah thanks for your kind words I know what your saying and it will be a one in a million thing poor Shon.

Not long now then Vikki are you going to start day 21 or are you doing the short protocol?


----------



## KellyG

i know that shon will be looked after by her dh i just want to give her a cwtch  

im cold too but im adiment not to but the heating on 


i loved giving birth to josh   well not at the time but now lol


----------



## Hopeful J

my heart goes out to Shon, how sad   

Just goes to show that TX is only the beginning of the 'fear'. We will never be able to 100% relax and enjoy pregnancy  





Hey Viks how you hunny?? i can share your boiler pain, mine has gone as well!!!   should be sorted by the weekend, luckily i live in the house that jack built and my heating comes from downstairs, so i'm just missing hot water. No bath for me tonight  

lol Kells well this time you got 2 to come out! you better do ya pelvic thrusts or whatever they're called after    

You'll be good Lou Lou we'll all be rooting for you...... however we will need a live feed to your birthing suite, just to make sure its gon ok    
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade       not sure about the live link


----------



## KellyG

oooooooo yeah lou youd be the first ff live birth  

jade


----------



## Leicesterlou

Stop it girls I am in denial about the birth and want as many drugs as possible.....


----------



## Skybreeze

Shon   I am so very sorry sweetheart, My heart goes out to you today.    

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75

lou hun i should be d-regging on day 17 of my pill but you know wat there like !!!!!
jade hun glad to see your good an least im not alone with the boiler bollo**s lmao
kelly hun i wish you all the luck hun good on you if you do actually give birth i rate you me nope still want a c-sec lol
although if i only have 1 im wanting a home birth  cos i hate hospitals!!
natalie hun how are you long time no see


----------



## Hopeful J

Me and you both Lou!


These women that go 'natural' are you crazy?   lol 

I just know in spain they dont (or didnt should i say i dont know what they do now) give you ANYTHING! my poor aunty has 2 girls 12 and 16 and they practically ripped them out of her, no drugs, no pleasantries, nothing! to this day she shudders when telling you, it wasnt a nice experience for her and i had to stay out there for months helping her as i was young enough not to have any commitments and old enough to help Aunty   so when i am blessed with a baby its drugs all the way! Although i dont know about that Epi, my sis in law had one with the 1st and just gas and air with the 2nd, she said with the Epi she felt NOTHING but felt crap for ages after, she recommends just gas and air


----------



## vikki75

jade hun epi i had twice an first time lovely 2nd time it didnt work well unless i was getting a ingrowing toe nail removed it would of been gr8 lol
i had gas an air an it was bless although does make you a little sicky pethedine dont even bother crap!!! lol
so yeah i agree gas an air all the way


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade your poor Aunty....

Vikki hope you get sorted soon hun.  My Dh said he wants to try the gas and air

Hello Natalie hope your ok hun


----------



## Skybreeze

I am ok Lou.... Life has been hectic lately!

Got my follow up on Monday finally, see what that have to say! nothing again more then likely! 

Right got to be off, DH is coming home soon and we are off to visit my uncle... He had a car accident on the M25 on Tuesday.. He is ok, but shacken up.

Chat soon ladies
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Take care Nat and let us know how you get on Monday


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooooh Vikki Pethadine made me so sick! they gave it to me when i was admitted with the ectopic, i just remember feeling immediately like i'd drunk off a bottle of scotch then i passed out...woke up few hours later and threw up   lol it was like i'd been out on the p*ss all day! poor lil brother had the misfortune of getting there as i woke up so he saw everything and ran away   bless him he was only 15 at the time lol 

Sorry to hear that Skybreeze hope he's ok and recovers well      

lol @ Lou your DH bless him! i think all the DH/DP's would secretly like to try the drugs.....mine took a pregnacare the other day then worried he'd taken hormones and spent all day squidging his boobs to see if they were sore     i didnt have the heart to tell him he's a doughnut and it doesnt work like that, plus it was hilarious to watch! I know he's itching to try the injection as well bless him lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade on your DH's (.)(.)'s you ought to give them a squeeze and comment how full they are looking


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how u all doing?

ive just read shons diary i cried...my  heart goes out to her..   

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Emsy are you ready for your first jab tomorrow?


----------



## veng

Shon i am so sorry   if you need any support please post lots of love


----------



## veng

morning Lady's
yeppie its Friday i do look forward to a sleep in he he
Emey good luck with your first day of DR  
wow its foggy this morning when i lived in US we didn't get fog,
well i hope you all have a fab day and a good weekend


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Vengy

Morning the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls its quiet today   

Jade I saw your diary entry for today sorry your follies are not growing at the rate you want but I am sure over the weekend they will have a growth spurt come on GFG GFG GFG


----------



## veng

hiya everyone 
jade hers a follie dance for you   GFG            GFG


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Veng and Lou bless you 2  


PMA     i havent lost it just yet


although my boss has just let the only other woman in the office go   not impressed!

Hows you ladies today?

xxx


----------



## veng

i am doing good i am so glad its the weekend   I'm off down to see mum tomorrow a little clothes shopping i hope   i thank the weathers suppose to be good this weekend


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh Vengy nothing like a spot o' shopping  

Well it looks like its going to be nice, its really brightened up considering it was bloody FREEZING this morning! 

I might mooch over to canary wharf after work, my bro and SIL bought me a beautiful cardigan for my bday from Zara in spain so i'm hoping they'll have it here so i can get SIL one. Depends how busy it is tho coz londoners come out in swarms as soon as the clock hits 5 on friday! 

xx


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies how are we??
jade hun im glad to see yourve still got PMA hun heres a GFG dance for you [fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL you ladies,   vik 

loves yooooooooooooou 

i swear to god you lot have cheered me up with your follie dances


----------



## veng

well my mums not feeling well so ,iam having a lazy start to the weekend in my jim jams


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all doing??

having a good weekend i hope..

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Yo emsy im ok hows you??

Jade how you doing what apnin woman??

Vikki, Hayley, Nicole, Katie, Veng, Lou.... Helloooooooooo Get ur asses on here and wish me Happy Birthday!!! 

Mwah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

*KELLY*   

Is that good enough bint ?

So have you been spoilt and what you been up to whilst celebrating your birthday whilst preggers? x x x


----------



## emsy2525

kel!!! xx


----------



## veng

happy birthday Kelly 
Emsy how are you? are you using a needle? for DR or sniffing? when i start wed i have the nasal spray


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all

Kelly happy birthday for yesterday sorry I am late  

How are we all?

Louise xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning chicas!!

Wassssssup Kelly Belly     HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! hunny sorry i'm late!  you good?

EC booked for wednesday ladies  its about bl**dy time!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade excellent news about EC Wednesday are you ready for it hun?  Are you taking the 2ww off?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Lou, 

How was your weekend hun?

oh yes am soooo ready i swear it feels like i been stimming forever   

Gonna take off wed, thurs, fri and monday  but i'll be back at work on tuesday, at a very slow pace of course   i dont think i could stay at home the whole 2 weeks, am too much of a busy-body! ALthough me and the boss have firmly instructed everyone that i will be on minimal duty the next few weeks, so any lifting or strenuous activity is all to be done by the men   AND they have to make me tea   

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade sounds good to me, my weekend was good lots of chilling although still feel tired...  Found out my SIL is pg too around the same dates as me, so now have somebody close to share things with, bless she thought I would be upset as it would take the limelight off me, daft thing....

SO legs up and relxaing rest of the week then....


----------



## vikki75

jade woo  hooo EC wednesday bet your well excited  !!!  
lou hows you everything ok ?? hope so thats good about your sil its nice to have someone close to you like that me an my sisters have had most of ours together x
me ive got 5 days till my last pill an got to ring the clinic to go in an get me meds cant wait hurry up saturday xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I am fine hun feeling little rough today but not half as bad as some.  Not long now hey Vikki


----------



## vikki75

i know lou im so excited just want to start now!!!! lol
right ill be back in a while going to walk my mutt xx c u soon


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Vikkiiiiii  


Oh yes i cant wait, it feels like i've been stimming forever! 

How was your weekend hunny

Not long now til you get those drugs girly  


xxxxx


----------



## veng

Jade EC Wednesday thats great news i star DR Wednesday  
hi Lou and Vikki


----------



## vikki75

im back from my 10 mile hike with my dog im knackered!! lol
jade hun my weekend was gr8 went over north weald market on saturday then on sunday went to dagenham got lots of goodies for xmas, got tempted to buy some baby booties timberland ones oh an ralph lauren ones ahhhhh , but noooooo, i wont not until i know i am then ill go mad lol
getting abit nervous about injecting cos i put on weight b4 an havent lost it an worried ill put on even more   bad enuf i can fit in to my jeans now! lol
veng hun good luck for your tx not far behind you ! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Veng, its all starting to happen for you girls isn't it, hoping Wednesday is a lucky day for you    

Vikki 10miles   you have done well!!!


----------



## vikki75

lou lol ikkle exageration lol just felt like it, about a mile or so across the fields lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki


----------



## vikki75

well its alrite for some his now knock out on the floor snoring but just like a typical bloke!!!! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ooo wish that was me fast asleep on your floor, can't wait to go home for a snooze....


----------



## Hopeful J

Lolololololololololol Vikki and the weight trust me am starting to feel it! i'd just lost a stone and a half from last tx in may and now i just feel it creeping back on lol that, and the fact all i did was eat all weekend   Hubby isnt at work on weekends any more (he's a chef) so while he's off i been taking full advantage, i got lamb chops with the trimmings  on saterday and goat yesterday mmmmmm   

I havent been to north weald in ages, i need to get my ass over there! i got a really nice 'christian dior' handbag from there last time and wore it til the strap disintergrated     it looked real enough! lol


xxx


----------



## vikki75

jade lol about the handbag been there!!
well im going every week-end now till  tx cos i just want to get xmas shopping out the way  might see you over there lol!
it gets so packed ova there in the run up to xmas dont it , an i cant handle it when people are barging an pushing cos i end up having a row lol an if im injecting i get terrible moods ill end up getting arrested lol


----------



## vikki75

right got to go school catch up soon xx ttfn


----------



## Hopeful J

Veng so sorry babes you got lost in those 2's waffling!!!   lol 

OOoooh wednesday is a good day i shall be thinking of you       i had the spray too, how come some women get one big DR injection and some get the delightful (not!) nasal spray??


Oh yes Vikki i get so MAD with shopping, am not a shopper by nature! am a touchy cow at the best of times (i have issues with personal space and people not respecting it   especially people that stink/have poor hygeine!) let alone on meds! i must admit i've been a lil angel this week (only coz i been fed hehe) but last week i was horrible! the hot flushes wouldnt quit and i could just see myself being a complete cow    We popped to ilford saterday an i ended up nearly throttling some woman who seemed to follow me eveywhere getting in my way! 

i know...i'm a cow     lol

Has the MS let up yet LouLou??


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade all the clinics are different and give out different meds    I am ok need to go home and have a lie down, sick feeling still with me but finish at 3.30pm so I can see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Lou as i type i see that you finished 35 mins ago *jealous* you lucky moo! by now you should be at home with your feet up   (or head down the lavvy, depending on how you feel today lol)


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Had my follow up today...

Basicly, eggs are fine.. Sperm fantastic... Lining amazing! The consultant was very shocked it didnt work. He had no clue with I didnt respond very well, going form 225iu to 450iu is huge jump... Esp for someone my age. I have been dx with muilticystic ovaries, very much like PCOS. So next time I am on 450iu (menopur)     But have to be carefull because I am at risk of OHSS, but honestly cant see it happening! 

In regards to sharing, he said I could.. The nurse incharge is reviewing my notes to give me a yes or no.... But they think it will be ok, my FSH has to be under 8... Which is worring as they think its gone up... Because of the way I stimulated last time. 

The consultant is very much let this cycle be our last, he think if it doesnt work this time it never will! Honestly felt like crying! But DH and I will see what happens.

Oh and another thing I might have a hard time getting a recipent now I have had 2 failed cycles.  

Going back next year for dates and drugs,
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Skybreeze  

Have slapped my angel on your profile for some good luck    

How can they say let this time be your last! am really shocked at that, surely its you and DH who should make that call   

Have you egg shared before hun? may be a silly question but why would it be a problem finding a recipient   do the recipients get that kind of info? 

I sincerely hope it all works out for you hun, when will the powers-that-be let you kow if you can go ahead or not?

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - Hey hunny , glad to hear your eggs, sperm and lining are all fab and lets  your fsh hasn't gone up but even if it has make sure you get it retested as mine went from 2.0 to 9.5 to 7.5 !  
I don't think that was very sensitive of the consultant to say what he did - I think you will know when it's time to stop and anyway you wont have to make the decision as its going to work for you next time hun   
Are you planning on starting in the new year? x x x

Jade - Yay EC for Wednesday, fingerscrossed you get a lovely crop  

Veng - Good luck for Wednesday and starting sniffing 

Vikki - CHRISTMAS SHOPPING!!!! You make me shake my head in despair crazy lady   lol

Lou - How lovely about SIL , you'll be able to do all the parent and toddler groups together (does she live close by?)

Nicole - How you doing hun , how was your weekend?

Emsy - How's it all going - all good I hope ?

Kelly - Hoping the birthday was good ?

Well guys I'm counting my lucky stars as at the moment 'touch wood and all that' I'm feeling fine, in fact I have been feeling so normal I actually tested again this morning to make sure it had still worked  It really hasn't sunk in yet!

x x x


----------



## veng

Nat i am shocked for them to say let this be your last  Ive read people going for there 4th 5th 6th some time's it seems it's just luck ,


----------



## Hopeful J

Boooooooooooooooo to the Dr's  

Like Mama JaG said, it will work for you next time so the decision wont be yours


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks ladies!!!

J... I have done 1 private cycle and the 1 egg share. And yes any women that is offered my eggs will be told of I have had any failed cycles.... I hope I dont have trouble!

JAG.... Thanks for the reassurance hun, AF is due any day now so might go to my GP for another test soon. Not to sure when we will be starting yet, we go back early next year.... then sort out dates then.

In regards to letting this be our last I know that next year we are getting more funded cycles on the NHS.. So I will be using them, if needed of course!!


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

 sk..

skybreeze cant believe they said that

JAG, hey u..im soo happy for u..bet ur sooo xcited.me well im just d/regging so all happening now..did u take 2ww off work 

lou..how r u doing...

kelly..how r u hun..

big hellos to everyone else...

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Jade   Egg Collection Baby wooohoooo!!! Will be thinking 
Nat I cannot believe the cheek of you clinic   How dare they!!! Im actually quite mad myself  

Hayley Have you got your scan date yet... OOO im well pleased for you lady  

Vikki Xmas shopping   But then again i dont blame you lol buy me something nice   

Nicole Where you gone again woman  

Lou You have your 12w scan on my ds birthday yay not long hun wohoo  

Veng YAAAAAAAAY for you on wednesday oooo wednesday is gonna be a busy day and its the first of the month, thats gota be lucky!!!

Emsy im ok my loverly hows you doing?


----------



## vikki75

hi kelly how you doing ?
im xmas shopping so dueing tx it dont stress me out lol plus got lots to buy for  
gr8 scan piccy you stopped pinching your self yet lol?


----------



## KellyG

We decided we are only buying for the kids in our family this year   

Scan pic is fab isnt it hehe, yep still pinching lol


----------



## veng

morning ladys  
one more day and i can get started   
love the scan pic kelly


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie - can't believe the cons said that to you some ladies have lots of gos on IVF obviously you will be 3rd time lucky and won't need anymore but to be so negative       

Hayley - I know what you mean about it not sinking in, yes my SIL lives quite close so should be good to share my experience with

Emsy I am fine thanks hun you?

Kelly lets hope my scan is a lucky date then I will be 13 weeks when I have it, typical NHS, how are you doing


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies 


oi Kelly Belly wheres this scan pic?? i cant see it     hope your good hunny bunch x

Vikkiiiiiiii   trust you to start with xmas! i suppose i better start getting bits n bobs but no motivation i'm afriad  


 Skybreeze i never knew that got that kind of info, i didnt think it'd matter! i suppose my recipient must know i have 1 failed cycle as well then...bl**dy hell i honestly didnt thin that would matter x

Hows everyone today?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh what a pillok   i see it Kells


----------



## shon1982

Good Morning Ladies,

I just wanted to say a big thank you for everyone's kind words.

Wishing you all the luck and baby dust in the world.

Shon & Ross. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Shon...      THinking of you hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Shon and Ross my heart goes out to you both


----------



## Hopeful J

Shon, words fail me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982

I feel really bad sometimes and then good, and then bad again. Ross goes back to work tomorrow so I am going to be on my own again .... but I have to be strong. 

We are going to call the clinic today and tell them, as it is something that I haven't been able to do. 

You do get stronger as the days go on, but we are just left wandering if we will ever be parents. 

Please don't any of you worry. We have had everyones share of bad luck this week. Keep the PMA up - we are just the unlucky ones this time around. 

We are so happy for everyone and like I said in my diary ... I feel closer to my DH than ever, every cloud and  all that !

Keep positive and take it easy all of you.

Love Shon & Ross.
xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Bless you Shon i sincerely hope everything works out for you and you get your bubba soon. As you said, enjoy DH for now while you both recover, my heart goes out to you both   i know they sound like empty words but i really hope you feel better soon    

On another note, i am off and i wont be able to post until monday. EC tomorrow so here's   i get enough eggies

Love you ladies you are so appreciated, words just cant say it  

See you monday when i should be PUPO

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

Jade hunnie quick one before you go GOOD LUCK FOR EC HUN    when you having ET??


----------



## KellyG

Shon and Ross   

Jadey Wadey goodluck!!! Ive pm u my moby so you can tell me all the eggy goss!!!


----------



## veng

Jade lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Just a girl

Shon -    

Jade - Good Luck for tomorrow hun 

Veng - Good luck with your first day sniffing 

Kelly - My scan is the 8th Oct next weds - can't wait!


Hi everyone else sorry for the pants post feeling really tired tonight x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Jade... Will be thinking of you at EC hun!!! Good luck      

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1

Evening all my lovley ladies,

  Sorry i have not been around i have not been getting in untill 8pm every night   I have been thinking of you all though and having a sneeky peek on my mobile but it just takes too long to post.

Shon - I am so sorry to of heard your news,       Not really muc i can say apart from stay strong sweetie..x

Lou - I hope you and bubba are doing well, I bet you cannot wait untill your 12 week scan? You got yourself a Doppler yet? Shame i haven't got any left for you  

Kelly - WOW!! I Love your scan pic hun... It looks amazing   Thank You for thinking of me.. Sorry I missed your b'day I hope you had a good day but i bet you already had the best present ever being PG.x 

Jade - Good Luck for tomorrow... I will be coming back on to see how you get on.x

Nat - I cannot believe your consultant   Try not to worry.. I have seen plenty of egg sharer's that have tried time after time again... I think its a load of [email protected]! They wouldn't let you share at all if they thought it was a problem.. Keep your chin up.

Veng - Great news that you start your sniffing tomorrow... let's hope the luck on the thread with all the BFP's continues for you  

Hayley - How are you? Bet you are still foating around with a happy face, I take it you have already told your work?

Vikki - Xmas shopping!   I have not even thought about it.. It's my b'day 1st  

Emsie - Not sure if you are still around... but hope your well.x

Well me, AF is due in 2 weeks... BUT I have been tld i may be getting the position of Manager next month and i am wondering wether to wait untill next AF..  

Love and baby dust to you all.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I am good thanks yes I can't wait for my scan although will be 13 weeks when I have it, typical NHS, yes shame you haven't any doppler's left hey, I haven't bought one as funds are low at the moment as DH is struggling for work.  Seems you have been working very hard but it obviously hasn't gone un-noticed so well done on that, I guess all I can say is go with your gut feeling on whether to postpone FET hun  

Jade best of luck for today   

Hayley tiredness starting to kick in hun??  It will be worth it...

Everybody else good morning


----------



## vikki75

good morning hunnie`s how are you ?? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning Vikki, how are you my lovely?


----------



## vikki75

im good thanks hun 
just abit moody as my af is due on monday an i always seem to get really umpy a week b4 lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless sending you a big    Vikki all good signs that your getting closer to starting though


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girls

I am new here

I have just had a second failed icsi cycle and my final nhs free go.  I am therefore going to self fund next year and am needing some advise on egg sharing, which em and dh are considering.

Look forward to hearing from you xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

DD sorry to hear of your BFN   what do you want to know about egg sharing?  I have done a cycle and so will try and help out where I can


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Leicesterlou

How do you work out how much it is??
Is there a long waiting list??
Do you get matched with a recipient?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Every clinic is different, they should have a pricelist, my clinic for egg sharing it was £400 that included drugs then we needed ICSI so that was an extra £750 but everywhere is different, who are you thinking of going with?


----------



## dollydaydream

care in manchester


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right I think they do it, email them and ask them for a price list and explain your thinking of egg sharing, you will need lots of tests, counselling and then they will match you up with a recipent, this takes time and I wasn't prepared for the wait my tests alone took 8 weeks then I had to wait another month or so to be matched and then another month for our cycles to be matched.  Below is some more info I have copied from another thread that may help, have a read and let me know if you have any more q's

The basics: 

Egg Share - this helps two couples, those requiring donated eggs and those needing IVF who are willing to be egg donors. 
In egg share a woman donates half of her eggs to another woman and receives her treatment at a reduced cost. 
Not all women are suitable to be egg share, The criteria seems to differ from clinic to clinic but the general rule is that you have to be under 35, and have a good egg reserve, one of the 1st blood test your clinic will do is a FSH (follicle stimulating hormone ) 

Day 3 FSH level 
Less than 9 Reassuring level. Expect a good response to ovarian stimulation. 
9 - 10 Fair.  Response is between completely normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall,  
10 - 12 Reduced ovarian reserve. Usually show a reduced response to stimulation and some reduction in egg and embryo quality with IVF. Reduced live birth rates on the average. 

12 - 17 Generally show a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in egg and embryo quality with IVF. Low live birth rates.

Most clinic would like you to have a FSH of 9 or below, 

Potential donors with known or suspected poor ovarian response or poor egg quality are excluded. 

all being well you will then move on to the next stage all the blood test, 
You and your Partner, will both have to be tested  for HIV, Hep B & Hep C this is usually done at your consultation, you can some times ask your doctor if they will do these test & take the results with you, this will help reduce the cost further, but you may be asked to pay a nhs fee for the tests,

Here are a list of the bloods i had done .......... (do let me know if they are any more i will add them ) 

Test / Blood required: VDRL (syphilis) 
Blood Group & save
Cystic Fibrosis Screen 
Cytomegalovirus 
Chromosome studies (blood) 
Full blood count 
FSH 
High swab ( bit like a smear) 
Chlamydia test ( this can be done with urine ) 

These test can take anything upto 6 weeks to come back but most are back within 2-3 weeks, The wait can be hard but we are all here to help you along,  

At some point of the process you will be asked to undergo independent counselling this is a requirement for all couples wishing to egg share, 

This involves talking about how you would feel if a potential child born from your donation was to contact you when they turned 18, and really i call it implication counselling basically we just went over the implications of what we were doing and talked about genetics, 

Once all the tests &  blood test have come back then you clinic can start to match you with a recipient, 

The clinic will attempt to match  you with a recipient as closely as possible, They will try and match physical characteristics , skin tone, height, hair colour etc this will be done as close as possible, 
However, the recipient will not be given any specific identifying information about the sharer. & visa versa 

Once the match is made the clinic will call and advise you of potential dates,  Most clinics  would have started you on the contraceptive pill,  ( I know this sounds totally insane) but it helps them keep control and match you and the recipient, 

Then you start a normal IVF cycle sometimes they monitor you more closely if you are sharing but most of the time it’s just a normal IVF cycle, 

If not enough eggs are produced to share ideally a minimum of eight eggs,

In this case, the sharer has the option of using all of the eggs at no additional cost with no further commitment to the programme. Or to donate them all and have a reduce cost cycle next time without sharing, 

When an uneven number of eggs are collected the sharer will receive the extra egg at most clinics but if you would like to give it to the recipient you can request this, 

It is worth mentioning that some clinics expect you to share with 2 recipients if you produce a high number of eggs anything over 12, I would def ask your clinic this before you start so you are aware what there procedure is,


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
hope your all well iam suppose to be cleaning


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey veng, how are you, I have got to get some ironing done when I finish work today or else we will have nothing to wear....


----------



## veng

that was me last night lou while watching enders ,iam fine thanks your new pic looks lovely is that a new hair do?you love fab


----------



## Just a girl

Evening chicas 

Veng - so how did your first day sniffing go?

Nicole - I can't believe how hard you've been working, and get you missus nearly manager already - thats great!!  With regards to your FET I guess its all on your time scale hun, they will be there waiting for you so its just when its going to be a good time for you!

Dolly - Hiya hun, nice to see you over here

Lou - Impressive post to dolly , you ok hun?

Vikki - You still all grumpy, does chocolate help with you the pmt? 

Kelly - You and twinnies all ok? 

Well nothing to report from me except (.)(.)'s are sore, I'm still very tired and Malteesers still don't taste right  but luckily bounties and minstrels are fine!

x x x


----------



## veng

morning lady's 
yeppie its last day at work for me as its a teacher day tomorrow and i work as a dinner lady means i am off with the kiddies  

aim good thanks Hayley the sniffing was easier this morning i am getting used to it 
and i love galaxy minstrels it a fav of mine too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls 

Veng no its not a new hair do, its my lazy can't be bother to straighten it look LOL....  Hope you are ok honey...

Hayley - how are things with you?  

Morning all got to be quick cause I have one of the Directors working on the desk next to me, hope you are all well.  I am feeling a bit rough dizzy and sickly, hope it goes soon, I have tomorrow off so going to have a nice lie in....


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Anyone heard from Jade yet?? 

Lou.. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## galprincess

Hi Girls
was starting to post on the Chaucer posts but went there for initial chat about egg-sharing the lady Alison was lovely but theunorganisation was a shock was left in the waiting room waiting and waiting and no on explained evntually we had ben witing for 45 mins and i had to say something. Ha anyone else experienced this? we are paying for treatment and i dont know what i expected but it wasnt that. I do like the Chaucer and have heard good things but this has put me off a little. I am having FSH and CMV done this month what is the best day to hav it done as i was just told CD2-5? I hope this is the right place to post if anyone can help that would be great. i recognise Natalie's name from Chaucer but if any of you could help i just need a bit of reassurance.

Tam


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Tam

Sorry your appiontment didnt go to well, Alison is lovely though! I have to say I know what the Chaucer is like and they can be a bit unorganised, Which is a shame as its a good clinic. Are you going to egg share there after all?? All I can say is bear with them, its not all like that... I have had trouble with them... Once I had a appiontment with my consultant and at about 8.15 in the morning I had a phone call from Alison saying that he wasnt in that day.. he was ill. So I had to go in ASAP to talk to Alison. As we had 2 appointments in one day. It was a pain but unavoidable... 

What else did she have to say??

Natalie xxx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie

She said all sounds good she thinks me and df are good candidates i have to go to william harvey for FSH and CMV as GP has said that would be easiest , when get results back will go and have rest of tests done. She went through absolutely everything possible which was a positive, she was very understanding and said that as i have had natural pregnancy  easy labour ( compared to some yes but i dont think any labour is easy) and also responded well when i was on clomid and i have age on my side there shouldnt be a problem had to be weighed and measured and i still have half a stone to lose  ive lost 3 in a year. All sounded great and really put our minds at ease i would love to stick with them and give them a go as my gaeno mr davies is based there and i know and trust him. Guess the next step is tests and then take it from there. She also reccomended ICSI which we agreed. We just want to get on with it. 
Tam


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I thought FSH could be done on any day which is best?

Tam


----------



## ClaireD1975

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to all this. 

Me & DH are with CRM London & waiting to start our first cycle of ICSI with ES - fingers crossed for Jan 09.

I've been reading this thread in the hope of some answers and Lou seems to be the "expert extraordinaire"!

Lou,

Firstly congratulations, and here's to a happy healthy pregnancy.

I read your response, explaining egg sharing and you did touch on an explanation of FSH levels. I've been called by CRM today with my results and they've given me a FSH level of 5.7 or 5.9 (I can't remember). 

The lady said that these weren't ideal but within the guidelines of 5-15 & I could still ES, I'm a little confused how these work and I feel stupid asking her to explain it to me like a 5 year old. Should I be worried about these results? Will this mean I won't produce many eggs? I'm truly baffled by science!

Thanks for your help, Claire x


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Galprincess and Claire 

Claire - I wouldn't worry about not producing enough eggs as its the higher your fsh is the less likely you are to produce many thats why most clinics wont accept you for egg sharing if its over 10, I'm purely guessing here but maybe the lower it is the more likely you are to over stimulate which is why the nurse said it wasn't ideal?  I really wouldn't worry about feeling stupid about not knowing hun its not like we're taught these things at school!

Lou - Did your dizzy/sick spell last long hun - I feel a bit sickie tonight !

Veng - Glad your getting into the sniffing, enjoy your day off !

Nat - Hiya hun 

Jade - I hope your EC went well and are recovering nicely 

Kelly, Nicole, Emsy, Hope your all ok  x x x


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies, 

Not heard from Jade, hope shes ok

Helloooooo Newbies welcome to our home  

All you other sexy ones hope your doing well


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies...

how u all doing...

lou, kel how u both doing?

JAG, how r u?

veng...hello!

well im just waiting for my baseline now...

emsy xx


----------



## watn1

Sorry in advance for the 'me post' 

1 month after my EC and being told that we have 6 embies frozen i have today had a letter (which was a copy of that sent to our doctor) saying that the 6 embies we thought (and were told) were frozen fertilised abnormally SO WHY WOULD THEY FREEZE THEM! I am a little upset and confused tonight because have i been waiting for something that isn't even going to happen!!  Finishing work after a very long day where i started at 7am and have just got home to get this letter has finished my day off nicely!

I hope ou are all ok.xxx


----------



## emsy2525

watn1 keep positive hun xxx...


----------



## veng

big hug Nicole   why freeze them i have no idea ?    are you going to book an appointment to see whats next? 

hi to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one cause I am at home having a day off...

Nicole I would complain your clinic have clearly not been straight with you    Sending you a big (((hug))))


----------



## ClaireD1975

Just a Girl,

Thanks for your help, much appreciated, it's all so scary and you're right they don;t teach this at school. 

It helps to know that my FSH level is not a major problem, as for over stimulating - I'm fairly lazy really, hopefuly my overies will be the same!!  

Have a lovely weekend.

Claire.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Lovely Ladies!  

Nicole... Oh hun, thats terrible.. Why have they only just told you?? I would complain.... So what does that mean, can they still be used??

Claire.... My FSH was 6.2 before I egg shared last time, and got 15 eggs... So nothing to worry about girlie!

Tam.. You FSH needs to be done on day 2-4 of your period.... CMV can be done anytime. Are you getting them done at the Chaucer??

Hey Lou, JAG, Veng and Emsy.... Vikki... Have you heard from Jade.. Getting a bit worried now.. I hopw she is ok!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie

Im having FSH and CMV done at The William Harvey Hospital Ashford but all others im having done at Chaucer. I was meant to have FSH and CMV done with GP but couldnt definitely say there would be a nurse available so i will have them done at hospital. Hopefully DF will be able to come with me as im terrible with needles. Should be next week how long until the results come back?

Tam


----------



## Skybreeze

Tam.. Your FSH and CMV might take a week, if that... They dont take long at all.. Its the others that take upto 6 weeks to come back... Oh know your fightened of needles... Your going to have fun with IVF! The Chaucer only do injections.    

Natalie xxx


----------



## mitch245

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if I could join you all...

My clinic just called with approx dates for my tx...will start taking the pill this month when AF arrives...been told to expect to start stimming around 5th Dec, with egg collection and transfer happening around w/c 15th Dec.....just before Christmas....no party time for me this year!!

Got to go a collect some drugs tomorrow ...

Does anyone know when i will start down regging...I will be on Synarel (as previous)...I presume I will start on CD21 of this upcoming cycle ??


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Mitch

Welcome to the thread.... Good luck with your cycle! I would say if your starting your stims on the 5th of December the you should start DR in Novemebr... I have never started Dr on day21 before so not sure how it works. I always start on CD1.

Good luck hun

Natalie xxxx


----------



## mitch245

Thanks Skybreeze...

I really cannot remember what I did last time....will double check tomorrow when I go to collect my bits...

Lots of love and luck to all x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Still NO Jade!!!  Worried now!


----------



## vikki75

Skybreeze said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies!
> 
> Nicole... Oh hun, thats terrible.. Why have they only just told you?? I would complain.... So what does that mean, can they still be used??
> 
> Claire.... My FSH was 6.2 before I egg shared last time, and got 15 eggs... So nothing to worry about girlie!
> 
> Tam.. You FSH needs to be done on day 2-4 of your period.... CMV can be done anytime. Are you getting them done at the Chaucer??
> 
> Hey Lou, JAG, Veng and Emsy.... Vikki... Have you heard from Jade.. Getting a bit worried now.. I hopw she is ok!
> 
> Natalie xxxx


hi hunnies hope your all ok xxxx
on the subject of JADE she was having 3 days off work after EC so she wasnt going to be on till she`s back there xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Vikki... Hope EC went well for her.

Have a lovely weekend ladies, I am off to brave to awful weather... Got bills to pay!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

natalie have a good week end hun xx


----------



## vikki75

nicole hun xx   keep it positive hun an hope it all works out for you xx

right ladies quick dumb blonde question do you think that if your on the BCP for a long time you should get assisted hatching for free!!! reason being is that if you think about it (LIKE I WAS ) the pill builds up a layer around the egg correct me if im wrong lol so wouldnt that make it harder for the blastocyst to actually hatch!! ? sorry just wondering lol


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
was looking through past posts to see if i could catch up on where you are all at congrats to all you BFP'S. Natalie my cousin got told she had multicystic ovaries and she wentto 3 sessions of accupuncture and on 2nd egg-share she got her BFP triplets she also said she took wheat grass? i think thats what it is called. I just ondered with your other treatments did you have accupuncture or anything? Wish you all th best this time round and i dont see why it would be any harder for you to get a recepient if i needed a donor i would appreciate anyone wanting to donate their eggs for me and that was why i chose to share my eggs as if i needed some i would like to think someone would want to help me.

Tam


----------



## KellyG

Nicole, complain as that is disgusting  

Nat Jade will be on here on Monday/Tuesday 

Helloooooooooo to you alll xx Im eating crisps on crumpets mmmm


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Chicks,

Kelly G - Crisps on crumpets OK is that a regular snack in 'house kelly g' or is it a new pregnancy induced munch  ? I've just had a very nice satsuma and now munching on some strawberry laces!

Nicole -   I am so sorry to hear about what your clinic has done, what a nightmare for you and what on earth are they playing at!  How awful for you and DP, hope you get some answers from them soon 

Vikki - From one blonde to another , sorry I haven't clue about your question!

Nat - I'm sorry you had bad weather today, it was sunny here today, a bit flipping cold for the attire that I chose to wear but fairly nice!

Lou - I hop you had a lovely day off 

Mitch - Welcome to the thread  - it will be worth the no partying at Christmas 

Claire - Glad to of been of help 

Veng - I hope you have enjoyed your teacher training day today - did you get up to anything nice?

Haved a nice weekend ladies x x x


----------



## Hayleigh

Hi Girls.....xx

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing for a moment.... 

*Nicole.....*Hun, read your post on our clinic site, mate what can I say......Im so so sorry to hear that as JAG said what were they playing at. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but wanted to send you some     Take care hun....thinking of you....xx 

PS I know its not the same by any means hun, but my last tx I had 2 ferts 1 normal 1 abnormal.....but I was never told about the ab fert by the clinic, I like you read about it in a letter to my Dr that they CC'd me in on 

Hayleigh....xxx


----------



## veng

morning ladys  
hayley i went to see my mum yesterday and a friend of mine and took puppy  
my parents and friends live an hour away from us as we have to live close to hubbys work,

anyone have any plans for the weekend?i have just sniffed my DR it is so horrible it goes down the back of my throat ewww


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...

  Hope everyone is ok.

  Well DP called the clinic yesterday and he was told it was a typing error! Can you believe it! A sleepless night for no reason at all!!
So we are still on for FET we are going to go on this cycle.. I have quit my job today.. The hours were killing me!!

xxxx


----------



## veng

a typing error    if the hours were killing you ,you made a good choice and you don't need added stress 
do you have any dates then i am not sure what you do for FET do you need to DR?


----------



## watn1

Hi veng - I am having a non medicated FET so as soon as AF arrives (approx 2 weeks) I have my embies replaced just after ovulation so i am looking at 4-5 weeks untill transfer.
I've been doing 50+ hours a week and its just something i could do without i just needed a kick up the bum to help me realise what was more important to me.
xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole, hunny that is fantastic news, well not that they made the balls up in the first place, but that your still on track for your FET, I can't believe that they could make that sort of mistake - typing error? Sounds like they added a whole paragraph in - did the administrators finger slip a few hundred times? 

Sounds like you've done the right thing with your job, those sort of hrs wont be good for the embies, so is back onto ebay for you hun?  Really pleased that your going ahead as planned 

x x x


----------



## KellyG

OMG Nicole im really pleased but ffs a typying error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
its getting colder in the morning much harder getting out of bed  
have a good day


----------



## Hopeful J

Oi Oiiiiiii 

Morning ladies  

I’ve tried to skip back but you lot talk too bloody much lol  

Well here goes: Had EC on wednesday, they got 8 eggies out of me. Was happy with that as any less and i wouldnt be able to share! But still was a little disappointing as my right ovary had NONE so it looks like that side is just not working any more   

Anyway, that was 4 for me and 4 for cippy (recipient i've taken to calling cippy lol) and guess what....WE GOT 4 OUT OF 4 fertilised  was well pleased with that as obviously it was a bit daunting only having 4 eggies but DP's sperm was brilliant, apparently he couldnt have got it better if he tried! Bless, all that holding out on him paid off  

Was called in for ET on saterday and we had 2 8-cell grade 1 embies and 2 4-cell. So again, was really really pleased with that and had my 2 8-cell grade 1 embies replaced that day. I must say it was a hilraious day, my mum brought us as our car is in the shop, and the guy who prepares the embryos, George, is sooooo funny! he kept poppin in and out of this lil hatch bless him, he's either gay or very feminine and soo lovely. He called my mum granny and she cried  

So am officially PUPO!!! have been doing nothing but laying on my big ass since wednesday, DP hasnt even let me make a cuppa bless him and i feel a million dollars at the mo, otd is wednesday 15th Oct which i thought was a bit soon but i'll do as i'm told!  I have no tests at home and WILL NOT be getting any or testing until that wednesday   *she says*


 @ JaG, Kelly, Skybreeze, Watn1, Veng, Lou, Vikki 
How are my favourate FF's? any goss?? did i miss anything anyone else pg lol

 to the newbies xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Nicole I am so happy the clinic got it wrong but how stressful and good for you for quitting your job hun     

Jade well done on being PUPO honey sending lots of  your way

Morning everybody else sorry no more personals


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Lou  

oh lord you're 2 days short of 12 weeks!!!   time goes so fast!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know Jade getting impatient now though I want my scan to be here and got to wait over a week  

So have you been relaxing hun?


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahhh not long now babes, all this waiting and waiting is agony! first its the 2ww, then 1st scan, then 12 weeks scan   its a woner we're all sane! 

oh yes i have been doing sweet FA, DP wont even let me make tea bless him. I must admit i was climbing the walls by yesterday and am glad to be at work! 

That is a really lovely pic of you and DH! 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade ah thanks hun it was on hols after we found out about our BFP.  That will be you soon finding out about your BFP        Glad you have been taking it easy for a few days thats what I did and then since then have been normal besides lifting anything....


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Thankyou for all the welcomes it means alot.
Jade hope i got your name right congrats on the 4 eggies and being PUPO.
Well Af turned up yesterday so going in on Wednesday to have CMV ad SH test done and finally mr Davies my gaeno has referred me to the chaucer which is ridiculous as all he had to do was refer me from my gp surgery where i see him to the clinic he works at i thought it would be straight forward but its taken 3 weeks and i was toldtoday it wont be finaised until i see him in November butat least it feels like im making progress.
Good luck to you all and i am trying t learn which name belongs to who.

Tam


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww Lou you look all tanned, healthy and happy  

Hey Galprincess! Yep, my name is Jade, Jade Greene much to the delight of the p*sstakers at work who call me booga  

Welcome to egg share   nice to hear you're making progress, you watch it'll come round before you know it and you'll be right in the middle of tx     Its quite a whirlwind from starting (in my opinion) its like waiting and waiting and then BAM its there and you're hormonal and havin dates with dildo-cam everyday  

P.s i blew you some bubbles and slapped my angel on ur profile 

xxx


----------



## veng

wow jade thats great news lots of ((((sticky vibes)))) Hun

Tam soundsl ike things are moving along nicely 

hi Lou  
i have 2 weeks until my baseline scan 
i had some sad news from a friend of mine she M/C at 16 weeks  life can be so cruel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng oh my god how sad is that, it scares the s**t out of me I keep hearing stories like this and think I am ok now being nearly 12weeks but your not are you....

Only 2 weeks Yipee, getting excited how are the drugs going?


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Jadey Pants, welcome back   and well done on your 8 embies (clever little lefty you got!) thank you for my angel on my profile!  

Lou - Hey hun!  Ahh bless you waiting for you scan, I've got 2 more sleeps till mine on Wednesday!

Tam - I know it feels like its dragging at the moment but I promise it does come round quick and they weeks that your on your meds just fly by!

Veng - Yes I agree it is getting colder, I wouldn't mind if I could just stay in bed and hibernate - no such luck! Sorry to hear about you friend, thats very sad news 

Nicole - So when you do you finish your job hun, how much notice did you have to give?

Kelly G - Our first twinnie lady how you feeling? 

Emsy - Where you been hiding hun - you ok?

Vikki - Have you done anymore christmas shopping lol ?

Mitch - Claire,  How are our other newbies doing?

I just ate a jam doughnut and its made me feel queasy - that will learn me! x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey mama JaG and Vengy!  


God i have missed u lot!   

Thats so sad veng, theres just no end to the worry is there  

2 weeks  you go girl!!


xxx


----------



## veng

so sorry Lou try not to worry i didnt mean to worry you  iam sure you and little one will be fine 

Hayley put the jam doughnut down  hehe i hope your not feeling too sicky hun,


----------



## vikki75

hi guys  
Jade congrats on being pupo girl   lots of sticky vibes your way xx
me well another bit of bad news !! phoned clinic this morning to let them know i stopped the pill an get the *****y nurse i cant stand tell me ` oh ok well you cant start down regging cos your recipeint has to have a procedure an cant start yet!!!!!` well i turned round sed thanks for the bloody curtesy call to let me know theres me getting all bloody excited for wat!!!!!??
so now have to wait for my consultant to get back off her hols 20october!! to talk to her an well im going to tell her if i got to wait to long i want a different cippy(lol thanks for that one J) now looks like ill be doing all this over bloody chrimbo!!
im sorry for banging on but it really did make me cry this morning  
but apart from that i hope you girls are all ok xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng its not you its just generally I think cause I am having to wait so long for this scan as well it doesn't help.   

Vikki can't believe they didn't call to let you know but I remember I had to keep ringing the clinic for info....


----------



## veng

that is terribe vikki  a phone call is all you ask  how rude  sorry you have to wait again x


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks Vapour Rub    Missed yoooou lol i know, i'm sad 

That sucks, how can they not even call you!!!!   Dont you hate them bloody nurses as well, theres always one that blatantly hates her job and you and makes you know it! *spits at the feet of nasty nurse* and as for the consultant being off til the 20th october are they taking them mick!!!! is there not another consultant who can see you sorry if thats a silly question but i think through all this tx i've seen the Dr *ONCE*, the rest have been Nurse Lizzy and Sonographer Lizzy!

Dont let it get you down babes  at least you'll have xmas tx which makes it all the more lucky in my eyes   

And get a new cippy(its good that one enit lol) if it takes too long, its ur tx too and its not fair you should be kept waiting and waiting!

xxxxxxxx

edit: god you can tell i was ranting as i now have to correct a trillion spellin mistakes


----------



## vikki75

it just seems like i get sooo close then its snatched away again ! why me!!


----------



## Hopeful J

You'll get there babes, dont let it get you down xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

ade hun i missed you too      we must of posted together lol xx
theres no other consultant well there is but i dont like her lol 
life a ***** x


----------



## Hopeful J

Well i'll be counting down for you hun but i got a sneaking suspicion you're going to have a very good xmas and new year   

xxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks hun  
i hope i do xxxxx  you definitely will xxx   come on BFP


----------



## KellyG

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADEYYYYYYYYYYY MWAH   PUPO  PUPO  Missed ya poo head!!!

Vikki im so sorry you have to wait again, naughty nurse maybe you should curse her   sending you love hun 

Lou Not long now woman, take it easy  

Hayley Twinnie winnie is fine hows you preggie weggie? 

Nicole how you doing my loverly 

Veng so sorry to hear about your friend, im sending some loving  

Newbies hellooooooooooooo cant remember your names but i will i promise mwah

Any other sexy ladies mwah xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

I tell you Vik we need to 'hook up' at some point! i wont be able to drink now but i can pretend lol  

Kelly Belllllllllyyyyyyyy   how you been hun?!!


----------



## KellyG

Im okies ta Jade... Cant believe you missed me pm tut!! Hope your resting missus!! 

Whos hooking up i wanna come to


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes Missy, i am out of the door soon as the clock strikes 5!! My hours are 9 - 5  but i normally get in about 7.30/8 (its nicer when no ones here ) and leave dead on 5 so i just missed ur pm   and sunday i was laying on the couch thinking if i had any of your numbers but i dont! except another lady who posts on FF but she doesnt come in here and i didnt want to text her  

We should drive to you in cardiff Kells! lol i'll pick up Vik, and we'll drive up lol i may even bring the dirty dancing soundtrack for the drive   

On a serious note we should hook up, all of us but we're so scattered    the thought has crossed my mind many a time, i even looked up where you all come from LOL...oh yes...call me stalker Jade


----------



## vikki75

Jade we should meet up would be gr8 but could you wait till i got a belly too lol if i ever get one!!
im thinking if it doesnot work this time im changing clinics jade sorry to be nosey how much did you pay to egg share at the lister hun ?
an if that dont work im goinhg in for a reversal on my sterilisation an hope for the best


----------



## Hopeful J

Definately Vik i will wait long as it takes shweety   which wont be that long coz you'll be pg soon! oooh we could go baby shopping! like, for clothes, not actual babies  

I didnt pay anything babes! except the HFEA registration charge which was £104.50. 
With lister straightforward IVF is completely charge free but charges incur if you need things like ICSI (£1250) or Blasts (£560) but thats still alot cheaper then usual tx

In the end the £104.50 was all i paid, i was prepared for things like ICSI etc so kept a bit of dollars to the side but didnt need it thank god  

Do you have to pay then hun? how does sterilisation/reversal work? sorry to be a   but i havent had one lol 

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade hun i need icsi hun cos his got a mobility issue  not that bad but well just thought it bettas our chance but then i suppose they could do a test an let us know wat they thought!! but i wouldnt mind paying that for it , i paid 500 for it at my clinic but i also had to pay for my bloods an everything else so mine still came to about 1400 all in! 
sterlisation reversal they just depending on the state of my tubes take the clip off an if the tubes need cuttin an sewing back to gether they do that if not an its still all good then its just taking the clips off but im sure there be scarred as i was sterilised in 2003-4 an may need a little tlc from the surgeon lol


----------



## vikki75

ok girls have a gr8 evening catch up tomozzy ok xx jade take care on the way home xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh ok hun, well i havent had to pay for any bloods at all as i had all my notes from the ICSI at Guys which were recent enough for them. 

Oooh that sounds painful   do they scar after so long then? is there no way of telling before you actually 'do it'?? 

Right i'm gonna finish up and bugger off i sooooooooooo havent done any work today   i'm gonna text you soon as i leave...and you Smelly 

 to all my beautiful FF's xxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies..


  Hayley - I love your ticker babe.. Looks fab, I didn't need to give any notice as i'd only been there 2 months i did say i'd give a week but they said not to (think they were peed off) They have asked me today to go back though. How are you feeling generally?

Lou - WOW! Nearly 12 weeks, I cannot believe time is going so quick.. Bet our tan has even gone now.x

Veng - Hope DR-ing is going ok, Not long untill you will be stimming away. It is getting cold getting out of bed.. I have been setting the heating to come on at 6am so it's been nice and warm plus it's too hot so it kind of makes you get up.x

Jade - Congrats on the embies hun.. 4 out of 4 what a fanstastic result.. Lot's of sticky vibes for you hun.. Maybe you'll be our second Twin Mummy.x

Emsie - How is things your end? Hope your ok.x

Vikki - I am sorry to hear you will be delayed.. Me & You just seem to hit problems over and over again, but i hope for both of us it will be worth the wait.x

Nat  - Hope you are well, Have you had time to sink in what happened on your followup? Have you decided on what your plan of action will be?

Sorry if i have missed anyone.. i have had a nice day shopping today went out and got some new bits for the house had loved all the crimbo dec's around brought a few things for 1 of my 3 tree's  

galprincess - Welcome to the clan.x


----------



## vikki75

morning gals  
well got a bit of a decision to make today an need a little help 
last night my MIL asked if i would just like to go a head an have my sterlisation reversal done an she pay for it until we can pay her back! obviously we were shocked an grateful but im not sure now cos i dont want to let my cliinc down but then they have me! an plus wat if i have the op an end up having to have my tubes removed cos there to badly damaged!! or iit could actually work an i could get pg strsaight away but then ive got the issue with my DP poor motability but he has got ex girlfriends pg b4!!!
so today im going to fone a couple of clinics that actually do the tx an see if i can get a free consultation with them (i`ll be lucky )lol or a consultations should i say!!
see we`ve also found out that my FIL has got a blocked artery in the front of his heart an needs to have by pass surgery so it feels like were on a mission to get a grand child here quicker if you get wat im saying . 
vikxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies! 

I've been so busy today! how dare they give me work, dont they know i need to get my FF fix? lol 

Oh good god Watn1   i keep forgetting xmas is round the corner!   thanks for reminding me....not!   lol 

Ahhh Vikki   that is a decsion and a half girly! i suppose theres not a procedure that can tell if the tubes are damaged without going in there?  

I suppose it depends how confident/sure you are that DP has good swimmers coz you obviously are a fertile lady so i dont see why you wouldnt concieve naturally! Have you spoke to any clinics yet? 


xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls sorry no personals all internet sites have been banned at work   except lunchtimes 12-2pm so I am going to be missing you all lots, hope you are well    will try and catch up soon

Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Noooo Loooouuuu   

They can take our internet but cant break our FF spirit   lol 
x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls lou hunnnie you have to be here !!!! all day  
jade hun   ive got a consultation booked for the spirehealth clinic in brentwood next tuesday xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Thats brilliant Vik   So what will happen here then? ahh am so pleased, that was quick.


----------



## vikki75

Jade hun im not as girl to hang about lol well i go for consultation got my med records coming from the LWC i was with for ES then after that i should get booked in for the op with in 3-4 wks so mid november i shall be having it, i know its a chance it wont work but least im trying all angles if it dont ill go back to es after xmas xx my dp   we going to get tested again cos id like a second opinion cos he has got girls pg so....
anyway girl how`s pupo coming along ?


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL dont blame you lady! you're impatient like me  

Wow thats really quick! so if you go in mid november how long before you can start trying?? Is it an expensive op?

Yeah i'd get a second opinion too babes, at Guys they told us my DP has crap swimmers and gave us ICSI but at the Lister all his samples have come back top notch, not one problem! 

Oh i love being PUPO!   am so conviced its gonna work this time and feel sooooooo much more relaxed! I made too many mistakes last time, analysing everything etc and didnt get to enjoy it and i think that contributed to my lil embies leavin me so this time its PMA all the way. Mother nature will only do what she will do so no point stressing hehe no kinda symptoms or anything tho, few twinges today but nothing to get excited about until i get my BFP next wed!


----------



## vikki75

oh hunnie im so happy for you an   its a bfp for you xxxx
the tx costs £2600-£3000 but my MIL putting it on her card so thats a gr8 help , not sure how long ihave to wait to get started   i think you can really try straight away but ill keep you posted on that one lol
so guys told you he had bad swimmers!!! but now he not !! thats bad is he taking any vitamins??


----------



## Hopeful J

thank you sweety   me too!    

Oh bless MIL at least that takes some pressure off you and DH. 

Yeah Guys said 'the sample wasnt great'...but never gave me the specifics...Lister wouldnt shut up about it, keep saying how great he is (much to my annoyance, DP does NOT ned his head to get any bigger thank you lol) i dont have all the data tho i.e motility etc 

Nope he doesnt take any vitamins!     and his diet Is crap! Especially considering he’s a chef! 

But I confess, he smokes a sneaky spliff every now and then, normally when I’m not around to slap the taste outta his mouth   

xx


----------



## vikki75

jade lol   personally i think there finding`s abit crap ive always smoked obviously not now but it neva stopped me getting pg 
well fingers crossed his   is ok xx lol


----------



## Hopeful J

oh yes       for your DH's swimmers!

xx


----------



## vikki75

im sure there be ok ill just throw them a arm band lol


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAO    or just keep trying and trying til you get a live one


----------



## vikki75

i will lol at least i can baby make the fun way (well heres hoping)
just spoke to lou on ******** bless her shes missing us so i told her we missing her too 
right girl im going to get in the shower i know im lazy bit**  so ill be back in a while ok xxxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning jade XXX
the piccy is fab do they let you see your embies at the lister then b4 they put them in?
spoke to jay my dp an told him if this sterry rev dont work that we are going to the lister his ok with it anb i told him about you dp spermy results an his going to get a sa as soon as now xx
how you feeling anyway hun?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning sweety   All good stuff hun hopefully it'll come back alll good and you cant make babies the fun way! lol 

I'm cool, feel a bit AF achey round the hips but i'm good   too soon for AF and she gives me worse pains anyways so am thinking its that crappy cyclogest  

You feel better now you've got a plan hun?
Yeah they show you the embies and give you a piccie along with you '1st scan pic' which is really just a pic of them putting them in lol 

Morning ladies  

Hows everyone?

I got a quick question for you lot I am a little baffled , I had EC on Wednesday 1st October and 3 day transfer on Saterday 4th October. Now they have told me my OTD is Wednesday the 15th, 2 weeks exactly after collection. I’m baffed, is this not a lil too soon I rang the nurse to ask and she said no, I had my trigger shot 36 hrs before EC so on wed 15th I would be 15-16 days after the HCG, therefore I should test…….i cant get my head round it, I’m sure last time it was 2 weeks from ET not EC


----------



## vikki75

you know at hun i thought it was from ET not EC weird.if you dont want to test then leave it a couple of days hun (me personnally wouldnt be able to lol)
cyclogest i hated that lol but its all worth it hun x i do feel betta now tihngs are coming together , got my AF today so im going to start a new calender so i now know when my AF`s are due with out being on the pill only thing is ive got a sometimes 55 day cycle!! but i know wat you mean by af pains in your hips i got it everywhere in that region lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Woooo that was a mad morning but finally my Inbox is clear  

Viks you still about hun?   55 day cycle!   jeeperscreepers thats a long one lol 

Where is everyone?   

Lou hope your copin at work hun    

Am hungry now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Morning sweety  All good stuff hun hopefully it'll come back alll good and you cant make babies the fun way! lol
> 
> I'm cool, feel a bit AF achey round the hips but i'm good  too soon for AF and she gives me worse pains anyways so am thinking its that crappy cyclogest
> 
> You feel better now you've got a plan hun?
> Yeah they show you the embies and give you a piccie along with you '1st scan pic' which is really just a pic of them putting them in lol
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> I got a quick question for you lot I am a little baffled , I had EC on Wednesday 1st October and 3 day transfer on Saterday 4th October. Now they have told me my OTD is Wednesday the 15th, 2 weeks exactly after collection. I'm baffed, is this not a lil too soon I rang the nurse to ask and she said no, I had my trigger shot 36 hrs before EC so on wed 15th I would be 15-16 days after the HCG, therefore I should test&#8230;&#8230;.i cant get my head round it, I'm sure last time it was 2 weeks from ET not EC


Morning, sorry afternoon girls 

Jade I tested 2 weeks after egg collection and although it was very light I got the line for the BFP I must admit it got darker as the days went on  

Hope you are all ok

Louise xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies

J.... Your not the only one that I have heard of testing 14 days past EC... Although to me is sounds early as my OTD was 14dpet... I would just be a bit worried about a false negitive.... The amount of ladies I have spoken to had a BFN a day before OTD (14dpet) and had a BFP the following day. How many cyclogest are you on hun?? Do you have to take them up until you 12 weeks pregnant?

Vikki... That brilliant news about having a reversal... I thinks its great... Whats not great is the price.. But you will pay that in IVF anyway... So worth a go!!! How DH little swimmers?? Are they up to the job?  

I have lost 4lb so far!!! WWOOOHHOOOO!!!      I am meant to be hearing from my clinic about dates soon.... But so far nothing.. Might give them a call.

Take care everyone!
Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie well done on loosing your weight hun        I guess your back working hard at the gym.  Yes give your clinic a call hun, when are you looking to start?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Lou   Skybreeze  

Well that is what i was worried about to be honest, false negatives   but i know my eager-beaver mama has just gone out and bought a few tests so i'll probably test wednesday and every day after   but now the question is which is better, FR or digital   have told my mum FR coz last time i used digital but you cant see the strength of the line that way so i was never sure if it was accurate whereas when i done a FR i could see how thick the line was (or wasnt rather!) and had a better idea of whats going on.....i dunno   

Skybreeze Thats fab about your weight hun!!!   although i must admit i really dont like the way these Dr's make women feel about weight in relation to IVF  
I'm on one 'bullet' a day of cyclogest and wish i wasnt lol but the nurse did say if i was preggers i'd have to take them up to 12 weeks but i only have enough to last until otd......how important are the cyclogest is it something you cant do without? or do we just have to take it as its better to be safe then sorry?

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Ladies

Lou... Havent got a clue when to start.. I was going to wait and see what dates the clinic gives us and then go from there... I am in no rush at the moment.. I have 2 stone to lose before we start again! How are you feeling now??

J....I would go with FR every time, dont like the digitals at all... Only because seeing NOT PREGNANT is like a kick up the     So lines are ok with me, when your sure you have a BFP the do a digital one! Mad I know! Cyclogest are progestron it keeps the lining of your uterus in tact. Because you have taken so many drugs and had so much proding and poking you body might not reconise a pregnancy.... So even though the embies might implant your lining might break away... So that whats good about cyclogest. I had to do 2 a day plus a gel! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I used the clearblue with 2 lines cause I used the digital one in Jan when I had my IUI and hated the fact it stated NOT PREGNANT but I guess it will tell you for definate, I did test about 10days after too to make sure the hcg jab had gone from my system....     

Cyclogest I have been taking 2 a day for the last 12weeks although have not been taking them as regular as I should the last week or so as they were driving me mad with wind, constipation do you want me to go on.....

Natalie you don't look like you need to loose that much in fact surely that would take you too size zero!!!!  I am feeling ok thanks, alot less tired


----------



## Skybreeze

Me size 0 LOL!!! Maybe my thigh is... If I loose 2 stone it shoulf take me to a size 12/14... Which is what I want to be... My BMI at the moment is 30 something, and I want it as close to 25 a possible.... 

Gonna be hard, but worth it!


----------



## Hopeful J

lol @ Nat well mother has just emailed me and she's got her mits on a 2pack of FR and 1 digital   bless her 

2stone??!!!   they'll be nothing of you woman!!!

And as for 2 cyclogest a day   i think i'd go mad lol 

LOL as well @ Lou you both said the same thing about the 'not pregnant'!!!   i hear that, its very blunt   they could have made it say just a simple 'sorry' or something, inconsiderate gits


----------



## Skybreeze

'Sorry' Would be better J!!!! 

But next time I am using a digital, because the last 2 OTD DH has thought as there is a line that means we are pregnant... No matter how many times I told him, we need 2 lines.. He still got it wrong... Honestly it was horrible the first time he looked at the test and jumped up and down saying it had worked.... I then shouted, No it hasnt!!!! We need 2 lines god dame it!!! 

So I said I am getting the test that spells it out in plane words! But I am not looking at it, he can! lol!

N xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nat/Jade yes the tests should say sorry saying not pregnant they may aswell invent something that slaps you round the face cause that can be what its like.

Nat poor you with DH thinking it was + that's why I did mine whilst DH was asleep and then woke him up once I was sure....


----------



## Hopeful J

We could invent one that says sorry lol we'd make a mint! 

Where's that JaG i'm sure she has a scan today! 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh yeah, I remember her saying she had her scan today!!! I hope she is ok... I keep thinking its alot later then it is!!!

Off to step class later   Love it!

PS... That pregnancy test sounds fab!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lets do it girls and split the fees, imagine the money we could make.....


----------



## Just a girl

Hey sweetpeas!

Yeah I have my scan today, just waiting to go - so thought I would pop in to have a quick look, so nice your all thinking of me  X X X

Nat - Well done hunny on your 4lbs - I had to battle to get myself into my jeans today 

Jade - I'm on 2 cyclogest a day and have to be on them till 12 weeks - I also bought a triple pack of FR! They provided a better line then the one that the hospital gave me I also tested 14days post ET! How you feeling?

Lou - Was your first scan an internal one, how many weeks were you and did you see the heartbeat? I've read that 6 wks is too early for the heartbeat 

Vikki - Great news about the reversal 

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley yes my first scan was an internal one, all I saw was a tiny little blob that was flashing which was the h/beat so hopefully you will see yours


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Lou, but how many weeks were you at your first one?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey JaG!  

Good luck for today hun     i reckon you'll see the hb   i thought you would have been by this time! lol am getting impatient for you too now!  

I'm feeling ok hun, bit achey but good as gold just waiting and waiting lol but not long now am half way to test date  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Thanks Lou, but how many weeks were you at your first one?


6 weeks hun, I am sure it will be fine you'll be crying tears of joy


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck JAG!!!! 

Will be thinking of you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

wow you girls done 2 pages lol
jag hun good luck for your scan sweetie 
nat well done on the weeight lose  
an i`ll add to the pg test i did a digi one an my dp throw it lol well it wasnt funny at the time but i can laugh at it now!


----------



## Hopeful J

@ your DP Vik bless him! 

hows your day going hun?
x


----------



## vikki75

oh i hope you lot dont think your getting rid of me cos im not ES at the mo!! your not that lucky im staying right here !!!
my day well busy lol been to see me MIL about my op but apart from that nothing really gr8, got to change my front room around cos my new dining table is a bit bigger then my last one lol
hows yours going hun ?


----------



## Hopeful J

we wouldnt want to you nutnut    

lol exciting stuff then lady lol what's MIL sayin, she still ok to book for you?

All alright over here just debating whether to go and get (another!) pack of S&V Chipsticks   i think i better leave it lol 

bored now, boss has buggered off to a seminar so no ones doing any work   as a result, my inbox is empty lol 

x


----------



## veng

good luck with you scan Hayley


----------



## Just a girl

Hey girlies, 

One little heart beat present and correct!  I'm so relieved, everything is how it should be so all signed off at Woking and over to the good old NHS!!


----------



## Just a girl

Oh sent that before I was ready too, I was meant to add some kisses!

x x x x - Thats better!


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great JAG!!!! So happy for you hun...

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Nat   x


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls just a quickie cos i have a bad migrain and about to thro up TMI sorrrrrry

Hayley thats fab news hun  

Jade you been working?? Thanks for pm mwah  

Nat well done on your weight loss hunni  

Lou not long to go now, hold on  

Vikki hows you doing??  

Mwah to the rest of you, I have my second scan tomorrow at 9,15 wish me luck xxx


----------



## vikki75

kelly hun wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow`s scan xx  
see you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## veng

thats great news Hayley  
Kelly lots of luck for you scan tomorrrow


----------



## Just a girl

*Kelly* *Good Luck tomorrow hunny*    x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls  

Yay JaG   Congratulations sweety  

Kells i'm late but good luck anyway!!!      

xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kelly I hope you feel better hun    My DH suffers really mad with migrains.... Good luck with your scan hun.

Hope everyone is ok today??

J.... I am thinking seriously about changing clinic's to the Lister.... A friend her first appiontment there for egg share yeaterdat and thought they were brilliant.. Now I am thinking maybe I should try there... What do you honestly think about them?? Would you go there again for siblings?? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooohh i really like the Lister Nat! the people are so so nice (the staff.....some of the patients are a bit 'Sloaney' and tend to give you fuinny looks in the waiting room!   or maybe thats just me lol ) but i honestly couldnt complain! I had the same nurse/sonographer every time i went and felt so much happier and more comfortable then with Guys! I could not tell you one persons name at Guys, at Lister they feel like family lol 

They made the whole experience very relaxed for me, i'd actually go so far as to say i've really enjoyed it. Everyone is lovely, there is always someone for you to speak to (with Guys i had to leave 4 messages over 3 days just to get a nurse to call me back!) ET was a delight as well, the staff are so nice and really make you feel like a person rather then cattle being hearded through the doors, EC was just as nice, it was actually fun! They always keep you in the loop, calling you to update you etc, you're really made to feel like you have a hand in the treatment.

I really cant speak highly enough of them hun and i would recommend them any day, i would be happy tp pay them for my tx! 

I may even go back just to visit   and i will definately be going back to donate another cycle. I'd go so far as to say i wouldnt want to go anywhere else  


God, i should be an advert for Lister   

hows you today anyway hun?

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

You have just sold it to me J!! You so should do there advertising!!lol!

In fact I am emailing them right now!!!!! See what they say. 

I am ok, still have bit of a cold... Went to the gym last night so feeling bit achy! How are you doing??

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75

morning girls xx
natalie we decided that if my reversal dont work were going to try the lister too you never know might see you there lol xx
jade hun how are you doing ? feeling sickky yet getting excited for you cant wait for you to test x
me well wat a morning ive had just been told im in rent arrears an no im NOT!!! got proof ! 
feeling very pmt`y got the right ump even last night i cryed cos i burn my dp chicken lol 
jag hun congratulations hunny xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Nat i should charge them for that! lol Let me know how it goes hun 

Am still kinda achey round the hips too and my boobies have felt huge and tender since yesterday   other then that i'm good, just eating as usual LOL

Hey hey Viks   awwwww @DP chicken bless you lol 

As for the rent arrears   these people take the mick, if they owed you money they wouldnt be so bloody quick!!!! Make sure you get that clarified hun so they dont try and charge you

No sickness hun, just hungry  

am 5 days post ET now....do you count the actual day of et as day 1? if so i'm 6 days and this was round about the time i started bleeding last time...nothing yet tho!

xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki.. What a nightmare about the rent!!!! Bloody people dont know what there doing... Good luck with the reversal. Might see you at the Lister.

J.... I just emailed them, with a history of my IVF's... and if I am likely to be accepted. So just got to wait now. The day of ET is day 1. Praying for you hun.


----------



## vikki75

jade hun i got a good feeling about you hun   cos we gonig baby shopping together!!!
sore boobs is a gr8 sign too   
im  getting quite nervous about my op though cos i dont really get on with general anesthetic last time when i had it i woke with the tube still in my throat my temperature dropped badly needed to have a heater put over me an a silver blanket like foil an couldnt breath properly an this was all in the recovery room so im a bit nervous this will happen again an on top of that im scared ill wake up an they tell me they romoved the tubes instead cos they were really bad !!! not feeling very + today at all


----------



## vikki75

natalie that sounds gr8 i did fone the lister once an she sed to my that i just got to have all my medical notes an go from there xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I have emailed them but I keep getting failure messages.... The one I am using is [email protected] Anyoe got another one?

****Update****

Found another email address in my info pack!   Thats not working either.... Can anyone help with a email address??

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi ladies

Hayley so glad your scan went well xxx

How are we all?

Lots of love from limited access to ff Louise


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww [email protected] Vik dont be nervy you'll be in good hands  

Personally i love the drugs, if they sold them i would buy them! lol 

Oh yes we will be baby shopping before you know it!    


Nat sorry hun i dont kow any email addresses   i just know the Egg dontation nurses line 0207 881 4036 if thats any help 

Sorry i've been absent, been having a right 'mare here. Our car is fixed and they want 700 for it.....frickin conmen, i refuse to go through insurance and mess up my claims coz of DP's BAD BAD BAD driving so he can pay for it   

Finally got it sorted but i've had our Senior Partner down here from our head office in southampton   he's lovely bless him but very demanding lol 

xxxx


/links


----------



## Hayleigh

Hayley....Hun....x

Way to go girlfriend......'FAB' news about your scan.......YIPEEE!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Ladies,

Thanks for all your Congratulations 

Hiya Hayleigh - Thanks for always finding and thinking of me 

Nat - The Lister sounds great hun, and it sounds as though your doing the right thing by moving - from Jade's description we should all be moving there  (I can't moan about my hospital, they have been pretty amazing too)

Jade - Oh your bill for the car sounds a bit horrendous, ha ha making DP pay for it !

Lou - Ahh hun, sorry you've got limited internet access, I can't get on much during the day at work - its pants isn't it?  Although I'm on my own tomorrow after messy play session taht finishes at 11am so I may end up being a bit naughty !

Vikki - Oh hun you really suffer with a GA don't you, but I had this vague memory of coming round and having a tube pulled out my throat after mine but thought I dreamt it  but hearing your story I realised it did happen!

Kelly - Where are you hunny?  Hoping everything went well for you today ?

Nicole - Hey sweetie hows things?  Where are you, I thought you would of have lots of time to get online now, not working for the big bad estate agents now, or have they enticed you back for a couple of days?

Emsy - I would like an update from you too lady, hows things going?

Hey Newbies - Where are you all? I hope your all OK? 

Speak soon lovelies and take care x x x


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Hope everyone is well. have been up and down to auction houses etc getting some stock so no Hayley not gone back to the 66hr a week job  

Hayley - Glad your scan went well.. Where's the pic?..x

kelly - Where are you with your update? I hope it went well.x

Jade - You seem to be doing great in your 2ww.. Well done.. I hope i am as positive with it as you have been.

Nat - Lister seem great hey? Jade sold it to me too but i am a little too far away  

Veng - How is your treatment going? When have you got your baseline?

Lou - Not long untill your scan.. I know some of the stories are worrying but I am sure you will be fine.x

Emsie - You still around?

Vikki - Great news about your op hun.. We too are considering going for a reversal for Dp as i am really struggling with the thought of going through all this again   but I of course will if i have to  

Hayleigh - You little thread hijacker   (only kidding) Hope you are ok sweety.x

Have i missed anyone...? I'm at home all day tomorrow so might have a chance to pop back on but i bet noone's around in the day anymore  

Love to all.xxx

P.s AF is 'due' monday and tbh I think it might well turn up on time as i can feel the witch in me coming through     It means i might get FET very soon.xx


----------



## Just a girl

OMG - Veng, I missed you out so sorry hunny  - hows stimming going? 

Nicole - Auction houses - oh OK I will let you off, lets heres to hoping AF arrives on Monday and you can get going with your FET! 

x x x


----------



## KellyG

Helloooooooo Hayley im here was visiting my sis as its her birthday. Think you better get a pic up here misses!!

Nicole Did you get anything when you went house shopping?? I hope af arrives soon huni 

Jade when are you testing Hurry up woman!!! 

Veng hows the jabs going?? Not long to go i hope sweetie

Nat When do you have to decided to move? When you gonna start again??

Lou maybe we should save and buy a ultrasound machine and use it everyday, id love it!!

Well girls i cried at my scan cos my two bubbas were having a good old dance and according to my dh one was boxing (hes a boxer you see) they seem so much bigger than 2 weeks ago and we could see the arms and legs going for it, the other one was a bit more chilled out and just nodding its head!!! My clinic has waved goodbye now so its over to the mw who is ringing next week to come out and do my booking appt wohooooo!!!

Loves ya xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Kelly thats fab news , a little boxer and a little pascifist !  
I wouldn't have a clue how to get my scan picture on here, I've only got a laptop so no computer with a scanner!  I guess I could take a pciture of the picture but don't think that would come out very well!


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
yeppie last day at work the weekend is here   anyone have plans I'm of to my friends in the midlands tomorrow she having a party  
Kelly how cute i can't wait to hopefully see a scan picture 

Emsy i hope your doing well my DR in nasal spray and its going well no side effects so i hope its working basline is 20th Oct can't wait i want to get stimming  

hope your all having a good day ,Nat ,Lou,Katie,Kelly,Nicole ,Hayley,Jade,Hayleigh,Vikki,Shon and everyone


----------



## Just a girl

MORNING ALL, 

Sorry Veng - I'm such a dope at the moment, I meant hows DR'ing going?  I guess I shouldn't try to post in the evening when I'm all tired!  Have a lovely weekend at your friends party - I am soooooo glad its Friday, I'm really tired so struggled to get out of bed this morning - it was so dark at 7am - I hate getting up when its still dark !  

I've got Mega, Messy, Sensory play this morning with the under 18mth olds - we got jelly, cooked and dyed spaghetti, oats mixed with warm water, Gloop (Cornflour mixed with water!) and shaving foam to play with and explore!  I hope the parents have remembered to dress for mess 

Happy Friday Chatting x x x


----------



## KellyG

OOO Hayley sounds like fun, can i come too? Im home today, decided to stay on the sofa and rest cos im sooo tired!!! Im trying to organise Joshuas birthday party, we are taking him bowling (only cos me and dh wanna play   ) 

Veng how come your up early and on here are you mad, i was snoring at the time lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies  

 JaG - he broke the car, he can pay for it   lol i wanna come to the messy party!!!
How you feeling, any sickness yet? xx

Watn1 - i'm quite proud of myself this time! i'm staying positive, i just remember how horrible it was last time and i was really down, i AM NOT doing that to myself again!   
Here's to AF for you woman! wooohoo you'll be on the 2ww so soon!  

Kells test day isnt til next wednesday! I must admit i took lou's advice and tested last night to check the trigger shot is all gone and it is   for once i'm happy to see a negative result, far too early for bubbas so i in no way wanted to see positive coz it means that pregnyl is still there and last time my biggest bug-bear was not knowing if my bfp was babies or pregnyl   anyway i've figured out that i'm getting achey just before i'm due another cyclogest then it goes once i have one, i dont feel like AF is coming at all except the lil acheyness and my boobs are huge and sore   Did you boobies get sore during your second week?

Awww @ the scan thats so lovely! i cant believe how far along you are already it goes so quick  

Viks how you today hun what you up to?

Hey vengy baby hows you and DRing?

Lou we miss youuuuuu how you getting on?

Well i wont be here monday i have a 1st aid course   From monday i will be the appointed person to come to in an emergency in my work place, are they crazy trusting me with that?? LOL   am quite looking forward to it tho! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Jade my boobies started hurting around the 2nd week ya now they just jugs    stay positive me lady 

Any you girlies on ********??


----------



## Hopeful J

@ Jugs bless ya   mine bloody hurt, i cant stop having a feel   

Had to get rid of  my ********, a pain-in-the-butt Ex kept bugging me on there   then they took it away at work   

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi ladies 

TGIF!!!!

How are we all!!!  I am fine had a big headache yesterday but feeling better today thank god.....

Kelly how lovely your twins dancing around for you  

How is everybody else, sorry no more personals but not got long till I get kicked out


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon, 
Oh the suns come out and it lovely, although I just went to Tesco's and nearly beat up the self service machine - OMG it kept going wrong and I was getting so stressed, without the mega amount of hormones flowing through my body I would found it hard to of kept my cool , I will never use one again - EVER!

Its a bit quiet on here today!

Kelly - Have a nice restful afternoon hun, are you allowed to bowl wihlst pg?  We couldn't go with our teen mums group as one was pg so was advised for her not to do it?  Or is it just the case of someone being over careful?  How old will your son be? x

Lou - I hope you have a good afternoon/weekend hun x

Jade - Oh the appointed first aider at work job, ha - I can just see you being able to put men into the recovery position while 6 months pregnant  - Have fun! I did childrens first aid recently and they have changed all the ratios for cpr!

Big Hi to all who haven't posted today! x


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies  
well as you can see by my ticker im going to be d-regging again!!! lol yes my cliinc foned yesterday pleading with me to come do tx an start in 17 days , so ive decided to give this ago first b4 i go for my op cos didnt want to regret not doing it so yep picked up my burserelin today an off i go yeahhh!!!!  
sorry no personnals havent read back yet xx
but how we all doing today


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Thats great news - glad your starting soon! x


----------



## veng

afternoon Lady's 
Hayley yes iam up early i get up at 6am as my children have to wait for there school bus at 7.15 it picks them up at 7.30 they start school at 8 am its an American school ,so i love week ends to sleep in    my work starts at 7.30 too but i do have Monday off its a American holiday   no school 

well i better start cooking i told my friend i would help with the party food silly me


----------



## KellyG

omg vikki thats fab news, you go for it!!

hayley i went bowling when i was pg with josh, but i didnt sctually think if it was safe   we will be using the kids thingy tho so i hope i be ok, Josh will be 7 oh i added u on ******** too 

Lou hope your head stays clear now hun 

veng i too love my sunday lie ins, my sons school is literally across the road few lol


yelloooooooooooooo to the rest of you beauties


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how are u a?

JAG..how r things with u hun..have u had scan yet? sory i cant keep up..

kel..how r u and twinnies...?

lou how r u?

vik..thats great news...u xcited?

hi to everyone else

emsy xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
Sorry havent ben around ora whie have  any of you used Crm london or the bridge centre i am asking for a friend as she doesnt know which is th best clinic any info would be good. I told her to post here but her comp playing up.

Tam


----------



## KellyG

well hellooooooooo there emsy me and bubbas are doing good thank u, omg ur baseline has come around so quick hun are you excited xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies
emsy im really excited an cant wait just counting the days now lol 14 to go lol feel very   about this one x


----------



## veng

morning everyone  
the last couple of days Ive been getting head aches ,i remember reading about you all drinking lots of water did your clinic's tell you to do anything ?like drinking water mine only said take your vitamins and sniff your DR twice a day ,should i be drinking more


----------



## KellyG

hiya veng i tried to drink at least 2 big bottles a day.. its hard tho lol


----------



## veng

morning Kelly 
do you think it will make a difference if i add squash?


----------



## KellyG

veng squash will be fine huni


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies..

Sorry haven't been around much DP has been off work since Thursday and for the rest of the week and we have been out visiting wedding venues.

lou - Just noticed your scan is on Friday on my B'day 

Veng - Sorry you have been getting headaches... Yes you should be drinking the water/juice now hun even while Dr-ing.. Headaches are very common so don't worry too much unless they get unbarable.

Vikki - Glad you are ES-ing again hun.. Here's to 2nd time lucky 

Hayley - Hope you and bubba are doing well... Are you on 'lighter duties' at work?

Kelly - I love your scan pic hun.. I bet your scan was amazing.

Jade - Hope you are well, Have you stayed away from the pee sticks since you tested last?

Nat,Emsie and anyone i've missed hope you are ok.x

Me, Well 28 days on the dot AF has arrived!!

[fly]        [/fly]

I have made an appointment for 10 days time for a scan to make sure there are no cysts etc if not i'm good to go as soon as i Ovulate assuming my cycles have gone back to normal (which they appear to) then i should have FET in approx 17 days  Not really sure how it works 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening all, 

Its been very quiet on here today!

Tam - Hiya hun, sorry haven't been to any of those clinics, although my sil went to crm London and has been really happy with her tx there, did you check the clinic review boards?

Nicole - So did you find THE wedding venue, or you still searching?  My sil is going to be having a fet and she's had a prostrap injection to down reg, then she's been taking HRT to (prognova - or something like that) and cyclogest she has a scan on Saturday to see when the actual transfer will be?  I can't believe your AF is so well behaved, especially as you wanted it to arrive, most unlike her .  So what plans do you have for your birthday hun is DP likely to spoil you?

Veng - Yep drink lots of water hun, I've got a stinking headache and I'm trying my hardest to drink it away with water!

Jade - I hope your enjoying your training , how you doing - still being Mrs Positive Pants 

Vikki - Enjoy your 14 more sleeps or is it 14 days and 13 sleeps ?

Kelly - Your scan is great, theres a mini party going on in your womb , is that your red car in your ** profile pic btw ?

Lou - Not impressed with your employers keeping you off during the day - come back Lou, shall we all sign a petition and send it your head office 

Emsy - I bet your soo excited about your scan, good luck hun 

I came home from work an hr early with stinky headache today, and I keep getting twinges in my sides which are prob the cysts the scan lady saw when I went last week (did I tell you lot about that?)  I have 2 of my left ovary and one on my right and presently they are measuring between 2-3cm, she said they weren't anything to worry about, they would prob keep measuring them at each scan I have!  
Oh and my lovely little furbaby decided to bring a dead pigeon from the garden into the lounge that had been decapitated (I really hope thats how she found it and she didn't eat the head )

x x x


----------



## KellyG

OMG Nicole thats fantastic news 17 days woohooooo!!! My Ds birthday is friday aww

Hayley I wish that was my ferrari on ** lol   Its a mates   Yep bloody party in my womb and they making me thro up too!!! 
Hope you didnt touch the minging pideon eww i would have been sick all over it.... When is your next scan??

Hellloooooooooo everyone else....


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - No poor DP had to deal with it and it made him feel sick - I just glimpsed it in the lounge and freaked out!  I guess my next scan is at 12 weeks, so will just wait for the good old NHS apt to come through the door.  My first midwifery apt is on Halloween and she's coming to visit me at home as although I live in one postcode area, I come under another for my midwifery so get full sure start care - which is cool!  Sorry your being all pukey - I'm still feeling rather fortunate that I have had no sickness yet - when did yours kick in? x x x


----------



## KellyG

aww thats good hun that your getting good care. my sickness started a week and half after et   thats how i had a inkling that there was two bubbas... im counting down the days when i can start buying things now!! Are you having any symptoms?? hows your boobies


----------



## emsy2525

morning ladies

how r we all today?

well im just getting ready then im of to hospital for baseline....quite scared now...

 to us all

emsy xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies  

Well you are now looking at a qualified 1st Aider   i still cant quite believe they trust me to save their lives lol 

Ok confession time. I have been really good, hand-on-heart i had no intentions of cheating and was happy to wait for OTD 2morro to test...however... ...Mumsy came round sunday and wouldnt leave until i'd done one   i was really good, i didnt even have the tests, she did! i promise! anyway she badgered me, so i tested and its a BFP! i cant beleive it, i had no line on thursday, not even a shadow, the one i done on sunday was big and strong and came up before i could even get to the living room from the bathroom! (i have a flat, so thats not far!) Am not tempting fate tho, i will wait to test agin and call the clinic tomorrow   

Boobies have calmed down but still full and tender, not as bad tho, i can actually walk without them feeling like they're being peeled off me now but to touch they're still delicate a lil and my belly feels like i've done a good few sit ups (which i havent, TRUST me  ) other then that no signs or anything, still not looking hehe 

How have you lot been, what did i miss

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade hunnie            im so happy for you hunny


----------



## Hopeful J

Cheers hunny   am so excited! dont think i'll fully believe it til i see them on the scan tho lol 

Very surreal, i've just stayed quite calm during this 2ww   so my expectations were non-existant, i've just got on with life as normal without counting the days but now i am definately counting lol 


ooooh hold on i just got a text off you whilst typing,  

How you feeling hun, not long now!!!

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hunnie im good lol thought i`d txt you cos i thought you werent on here lol
im so excited for you , just cant wait to get started now so we hopefully can go baby shopping together xxxx not long


----------



## Hopeful J

Not long indeed hun just over a week   going very quick hehe 

i think i'm still in shock, it really isnt sinking in! lol 

i know the   are gonna get me now   

I want ******** back   I've barred it at work coz these bloody idiots dont know how to pace themselves   have had to bar them using their phones as well, no bloody work gets done coz they sit on their phone internet instead  

I wonder if i can give myself ******** and keep the rest barred   thats my mission today lol 

x


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - 
    
CONGRATULATIONS![/color]
         
Thats such good news hunny, really happy for you! So have you worked out your official due date then off the calculator off the home page yet? 
x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade WOW fab news hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Thank you girlies  Oh yes mama JaG 24.06.09!!!!

*grinning from ear to ear* so bloody excited now

How you feeling JaG?


Lou how you coping with limited FF??

Emsy I’m so so sorry I missed your post earlier, don’t be scared I’ll be   for you  



xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I b****y hate it without full access to ff I am missing out on all the chat......  bet you are grinning from ear to ear hun.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes yes yes am extremely happy with that, am not buying anything until Vik catches up tho and we can all go bump shopping together  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless yes not far behind are a few of the ES girlies.........


----------



## veng

Jade      
Emsy good luck with your baseline today  let us know how you get on mines next monday i can't wait


----------



## KellyG

[fly]YOU MADE ME CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]
[fly]                                          [/fly]


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks [email protected] veng good luck for that baseline!     

     Kells we're gonna be FAT  lol 



xxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Jadey im at my mums on her laptop and im crying lmao she is happy for you too!! Im already fat so hurry up and catch up woman!!!! Loves ya xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - How did it go today, are you already to start stimming?

Kelly - Was it you asking after my boobs - can't remember, but they haven't really got any bigger just a bit more tender and DP thinks my nipples have got bigger but I'm not convinced!

Jade I'm OK but the afternoons don't really seem to be agreeing with me, I had a horrible headache yesterday and today I came over all hot and shakey like I hadn't eaten so had to leave my session, don't know why though as I toast with jam x2 for brekkie, leek and pot soup, pack of cheddar cheese snack a jacks and a satsuma for lunch.  I've come home and not shakey now just cold 

x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww kells love you   i already feel heavy dammit, i have love handles and i've never had them  b4      


Oh JaG   have you felt or been sick I normally get like that when i'm going to be sick *belly rub* xxx


Called lister and the cheeky [email protected] want to charge me £150 for a scan   so sod them, i called St Thomas' and have a scan for 10.20 on 27.10.08! probably be too early to see the hb's   but at least i'll know they're ok


----------



## Just a girl

Jade -    £150 for a scan - I can't believe it - my clinic did mine for free I assume it came as part of the eggs share package! But even still that is really expensive, my friend had a private scan and it cost her £50 and she got 10 pictures and a dvd with it! 
No I don't feel sick luckily


----------



## Hopeful J

Well i thought it would be in the package as well!!! cheeky gits. Oooh i may look into a private one if you get a dvd lol St Thomas' will do for now  

So tired now, wanna go home! DP's gonna moan coz i called the clinic early lol 

x


----------



## Just a girl

Oh yeah so you did you naughty girl  - so will you be testing again tomorow - I was quite restrained in the end I only did 4, 1 the day before my OTD, 2 on my OTD and 1 5days later!


----------



## veng

that is expensive jade   i was told we would get one free with egg share if we get preggers
will you be almost 6 weeks then you might see a heart beat or 2


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Veng - How you going with all your sniffing?


----------



## Hopeful J

hehe i know i'm naughty but sod it, might as well get the ball rolling! 

well i've done 2, 3 if you count the Trigger shot tester but i dont count that one, that was purely for factual purposes and not expecting it to be a bfp 

So one for mother and one for DP   so i'll do my last one 2morro and hopefully wont bother again! If i have no bleed at all then i definately wont do more   depends if i have a wobble or not LOL 

Roll on 27th! 

I hope so veng!!! i'll be 5+5 by then so i dont hold out much hope of a hb by then but you never know!! 
How are you getting on anyway sweety?

xxx


----------



## veng

hi i can't wait to start stimming this sniffing is horrible my head is hurting  i hate having head aches


----------



## watn1

Emsie - Hope your appointment today went well?

Sorr just a quick one this evening.. Will be back 2moz..x


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
im feeling good this morning  
i hope you all have a good day  
Emsy how did you get on hun


----------



## KellyG

Morning.... 

Veng glad you feel good this morning huni.

Jade hurry up and get to work so you can talk to me 

im off work today as im gonna report my big boss for discrimination   hes being a nob so im gonna have him for it!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning!!  


whats he done Kells? you want me to come kick some ass? lol  

Emsy how'd you get on babe??

Morning Vengy xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning girlies
how we all feeling today??
Jade sorry i disappeared yesterday had a delivery of xmas prezzies an had to take them ova to my mil`s so no one can peak lol have read back a lil on here an 150 for a bloody scan is terrible my 1st one will be free!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh xmas pressies   you're so bloody organised girly!!!! what you got?? hehe am so nosey i know 

I suppose I better start getting pressies together   i just hate shopping at xmas!!!  

Well i obviously tested today and its still there   

they take the mick with the scan and the cyclogest!!! my Dr is gonna sort my cyclogest but i need lister to send them a fax just confirmaing and stating dosage etc they arent answering at the mo, its quite busy in the mornings  

You getting excited yet hun, not long now til you start DRing!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

organised lol i wish , well got a lcd tv for my DP jay , umm god lots but cant think right now lol brains like mush . my lil girl i got a electric car , my son his got a pitbike an boots an stuff my eldest daughter i got her a lcd tv too but smaller one ummm do you want me to  carry on lol?
yeah aint got long now not this sunday next sunday i`ll be d-regging yeeeaahhhh!! an as soon as you know it we hopefully be going bootie shopping   
i know wat you mean with the cyclogest i think they want you to stay on it thety should supply the blasted thing lol its not cheap is it an my gp wont get in volved with any of it cos i m private!!  
the worse thing is being on metformin that gives you poopy bum an trying too keep one of them up (sorry tmi) your back door isnt easy lol


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] poopybum oh thats too much    

OOoooh check you out, DP and Co will be very happy bunnies on xmas day! can you be my mum? lol 

Just found out Cippy is preggers thats the icing on the cake for me!!!


xxx


----------



## vikki75

ohh wow well done to you xx an her!

i want to start now  im getting impatient !! lol
an thats for xmas i just want it io be a really good one cos if my tx dont work then this has to be a gr8 one to sort of make up for it if you get wat i mean


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah i get you hun  

but dont even consider it not working, it WILL work!! keep the PMA lady       i thought it was a load of crud but PMA really does have a helping hand. 

Am looking forward to xmas now, all the food   am hungry, wheres lunch lol 

Honestly i know it sounds arrogant but all through this tx i've kept in my mind that it will will will work, no question!     did not even consider it not working, i'm not having any of it  

Wheres that Kelly as well, kicking boss-butt?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

J.. OMG hun I am so happy for you!!! Congratz!!!!!   

Vikki... Good to see you back on the IVF route!!! It will get here....

Emsy... When do you start Stims hun??

Veng.... Not long until your baseline scan hun.... Good luck.

Lou....  

Ladies I have a new tattoo!!! On my wriste, its of read flowers on a vine... Yep it hurt but not that bad, I would say it hurt as much as my foot tat!

Hello to JAG, Kelly, Nicole... Katie... Are you back from you hoildays yet and anyone I have missed!

Better go things to do people to see...

Take care
Natalie xxxx

PS.... I started my christmas shopping yesterday!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Skybreeeeeeeze   hows you hun where ya been??

Oooh nice about the tattoo, any piccies

I want more but i've got 7 and DP wont let me have more   they're not all big and you wouldnt even know i had half of them unless i told you but still,......i better stop before i start looking crazy 

Did it hurt on your wrist? i want one there, on the inside 


xx


----------



## vikki75

hi natalie must see a piccy i love tattoos i got some my backs got a vine runnig all the way down my spine with a lily on my shoulder i got one on my ankle/foot of a  rosary with my dp name on it got a horse on my bum but im getting that covered with someting else an friday im getting 2 cherubs either side behind my ears i love the pain of them lolx
jade im going to have a PMA hun just like you did!!! i just ordered a ivf hypnosis cd helps you to relax an that should be here next week (i`ll give anything a go )


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies... This is the one on my wriste....









J.. It did hurt a bit, not too bad... Like I said it was as bad as my foot....  7 tats...  I have 4 now, already thinking of more... They are so addictive!!

Vikki.. Your tat sonds lovely hun, I love the idea of the one on you back! Good luck with the next one!


----------



## Skybreeze

This it the one on my foot









Excuse the horrible foot!! lol! 
I have Dh name on my back and a rose on my spine.


----------



## vikki75

there lovely natalie
how do you get the photos on here?? i cant do it !! otherwise i`d show you mine lol


----------



## Skybreeze

You have to upload your pictures on to photobucket first http://photobucket.com/ (which you have to join) and then copy the IMG code.. Then paste it straight to FF post.

/links


----------



## vikki75

this is my biggest its not finished just ignore the cellulite !!! lol


----------



## Skybreeze

WOW Thats amazing Vikki... I love it!


----------



## vikki75

here is my foot one ive also got one on my boob but not going to whip that out lol or the one on my bum lol


----------



## Hopeful J

They're lovely Skybreeze! 

I have a swallow on my foot, little miss trouble on my ass (i had her when i was 15, my ass grew but she didnt lol so she's little) My dp's name on my ass too lol a panther that they COCKED UP am having it covered its on the bottom of my back, a snake on my shoulder weaving in and out my skin, a chinese thing meaning Brett on my hipfor my best friend he died when i was 16 and a tribal kinda thingy with a blue rose woven in it on my ankle....i think thats it LOL havent got any pics tho, will be taking some tonight now! 

Vik I LOVE LOVE that on your back! Cellulite my ass!!! 

when i get the panther covered i may get a whole back tattoo and cover the snake as well, i love it but it dont go with what i want  

I'd cover my whole bod if i could get away with it


----------



## vikki75

jade look at my back one an you see the flower on my shoulder look closer an see if you can tell me what i covered up lol
i want lots more done to that just money really , i want to go to london ink an get it finished!! would love cat off of miami ink to do it but cant afford the plane ticket lol


----------



## KellyG

OOOO Girls i love the tats i only have two. One on my right shoulder chinese for spirt and a rose down the bottom of my spine with dad in the middle awww..

I just tx a girl in work to ask for my head office number and address and 15 mins later the big boss rings... There are a lot of back stabbers in my work all fing brown noseing and im soo sick of it i cant wait to leave and rinse him of mat pay


----------



## vikki75

oooo kelly     apart from sitting with aload of brown noses how you doing lol


----------



## Hopeful J

whats his problem kells is it because ur pg? tell him i'll kick his ass!   you ok tho hun?

Oooooh i duno, what did you cover Vik? 

The panther may be a problem as the damn fools went too deep (had it done in barking when i was 17...never ever go there!) but a tattooist from Vipe advised me to get this thing done where they 'tattoo' some gel into it and it pushes the ink out but coz the assholes went so deep it may scar so i duno


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki... Loving your tats, they lovely amazing!!! Wouldnt we all love to go to Miami ink!   If I win the lotto saturday, I'll take you!  

Kelly     

J.. How did they cock it up hun??


----------



## KellyG

Vikki im not in work cos i cant fight in my condition   im gonna go in tomorrow cos the big boss isnt there and just get on with my job (whats left of it) and not talk to anyone. im off friday cos its my babys 7th bday   Im just sad cos people i thought were friends obvioulsy are not!! anyway.... down regging baby woohoo  

jadey hes just a   i really dont wanna go back tho  

Aww thanks Nat    OOOOO id love to go to miami


----------



## Hopeful J

Well its supposed to be a shaded panther but they went too deep with the needle and scarred so its f**ked! Looks like a gargoyle and you can feel it if you run your fingers over it, not good! @ Skybreeze

Oh Kells   Dont let the ass stress you out just rinse him for mat pay as you said. So many backstabbers it makes me sick, people may think i'm rude sometimes but at least if i call them a [email protected] i'll do it to their face! other people are just chicken-sh*ts babes, let them get on with it  

Ladies i wont be on much this afternoon as i got a mountain of work to do but soon as my pile is cleared i will be back!! 

Behave yourselves!


----------



## vikki75

quick one to Jade, its taz!!! lol
kell im not pg yet let me come sort him out!!!!
nat that would be gr8 just   you win the lotto now lolxx


----------



## KellyG

aww thanks girls you make me   Ive just eaten a mars icecream and a toblerone so i feel much better, and we are goin to my mums for tea mmmmmm 

jade what do you do that is soo much more important than us  

love to the rest of you xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL i snuck back on  

Am an office manager [email protected] Kells so i have to 'be an example' *blows raspberry* also have to keep these bunch of butt-muches in check   not always at my desk as well, sometimes i hide in the boardroom so these lot cant bug me lol When the big boss is away i'm in charge so i cant skive   he decided to have a meeting this morning then come back for 5 mins, then go gym, then come back for another 5 mins then get lunch! cheeky  

What do you do hun?

What do all of you do? lol 


where is home time i'm tired  

xx


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies...

u all ok?

tis is a busy thread..

well me im on day 2 of stims...had baselin yday and all was shut down so here we go!!!

emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Chicas 

Emsy - So pleased you've started stimms, getting nearer now hun, you must be really excited!

Jade - Yay its your OTD, you still feeling all smiley hunny?

Kelly - Whats your dumbass boss been up too to be upsetting you? Come on tell us eggshare girlies I think between the lot of us we would get a right old battering!

Vikki - Love your tattoo on your back, I couldn't see what your lilly was covering up!

Nat - Hey sweetie, nice wrist tattoo - how you keeping?

Nicole - You still out looking at wedding venue's hunny or is auctions today 

Veng - I hope your having fun at your friends!

Lou -   missing you!

Well I'm still all tired but ^fingerscrosed^ without any sickness, although I had a chicken roll and dairylea sandwhich at work about 5pm and felt sick after that but it really wasn't very nice!  It nearly killed me having to work till 6 tonight, I normally do 8-4, now waiting to Tesco's to deliver my shopping......


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163158.0


----------

